# Ball Pythons > General BP's >  Losing Weight - Non Feeding Ball Python

## Jay_Bunny

A while back I posted about a female normal ball python that I have that will not eat. I have tried everything from f/t, live, pre-killed, mice, rats, ASFs, etc. She's been losing small amounts of weight (last weigh in she was at 950g). Weird enough, I noticed she was going into shed. I thought that was odd since she had only had 1 small mouse (force-fed) in the span of over 2 months. Today, she shed and had the biggest poop of her life! Something that has me worried though is that the poop consisted of both solid poop (normal poop) and a jelly like substance that was brown (there were also urates). She is now under 900g. I threw her on the scale but didn't write it down. I do remember it was over 850g. She looks really thin (getting that triangle shape) but I have to say she looks better than she did 1 month ago, despite the fact she's losing weight. Her color seems better, and she was actually S'ed up when I opened the tub to clean her. (Normally she is in a ball 24/7) 

I did not get a picture of the jelly substance (I should have!) but what are your thoughts on the weird poop, her going into shed, and her being off feed for so long. I'm thinking about force-feeding her again just to get something in her, but I don't want to do anything to harm her.

----------


## jsmorphs2

I have seen that type of deification before in healthy animals that were eating just fine. I think sometimes hey have a "bad" meal that just may not agree with them. On the other hand, since she hasn't been eating for you, I might be more concerned. Have you had her checked for parasites? It might be worth taking a fecal sample to your vet or even bringing her in. Good luck and I hope she does better for you.

----------


## Ham

I recently have had my normal male ball python go into fast for over 4 months, and he has refused any kind of meal no matter how I vary the items or whether they are alive or not.  Just last night I got him to break his fast and take a tiny baby rat that just barely started to open its eyes.  It wasnt much of a meal, but I think the fact it was warm, alive, small and unable to move quickly is what triggered the snake to feed, I chose this tiny rat because I figured when he refused it I could leave it in his cage without fear of him being bitten and hoped he would take it overnight, but to my surprise the rat crawled under the snake as if it was burrowing under its mother rat, the snake then proceeded to squeeze the rat without even striking it first, then when it was done constricting it fed on the rat.  I was so happy! Finally the ball python had fed, it was a great relief.  I think the non-threatening size of the rat is a big part of why the snake fed, I reccomend you try something similar, hopefully once the snake takes a smaller meal it will be more apt to feed on something larger as it regains its strength.  Let me know how it goes!

PS The weird poop is possibly caused by lack of recent feeding, or improper temps can cause digestion issues that can cause funky lookin bowel movements, as the excrement may only be partially digested...  Improper temps can make your snake less likely to feed as well...

PPS Im sure you already know about the temps of course...

----------

earthdragons737 (01-13-2011)

----------


## kasmiraross

does your snake have hides in tank ?

----------


## Jay_Bunny

I do not use hides and I use tubs, not tanks. My temp is always around 90-92.

----------


## sho220

No way I'd even think about force feeding an adult that's only gone 2 months or so without feeding...especially this time of year...

----------


## Jay_Bunny

In the past year she's eaten less than 10 times, and she is losing weight. I am worried about her and that is why I was considering force-feeding her again. I'm getting a meal for her today and see if I can't entice her to eat now that she's shed and had a nice poo.

----------


## sho220

I agree with the suggestion above irt having her checked for parasites...if husbandry is good and she's otherwise healthy I would think she'd eventually come around...

----------


## zina10

before i would go to such drastic measures as force feeding, I would try adding some hides to the tub. Sure, its a tub and not a tank, but it still doesn't offer her a small hide to squeeze into, which most BP's just crave in order to feel safe.

I mean, at this point, what can it hurt ? I have one little one that was a reluctant feeder in a tiny tub at the breeders, I took him home and have him in a small tub , PLUS 2 small hides, and he ate great ever since. At first he would only stick his lil nose out of the hide and then grab the rodent, now he is so confident he comes all the way out of the hide to feed.

If that doesn't work, I would say a vet visit is in order , to check for internal parasites.

Good luck  :Smile:

----------


## kasmiraross

> I do not use hides and I use tubs, not tanks. My temp is always around 90-92.


ok even tubs the snake needs hides it will be stressed rite out withut hides make 1 out of a box or sumthing

----------

